# Caminhada Malveira da Serra - Biscaia (Cascais)



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2014 às 19:25)

Boas pessoal,

Deixo aqui alguns registos feitos esta tarde numa zona um pouco desconhecida, eu próprio nunca lá tinha ido, trata-se da faixa costeira mais selvagem do concelho de Cascais, área espectacular.

Aqui ficam as fotos, espero que gostem. 


Peninha no horizonte.







Praia do Guincho lá em baixo, simplesmente lotada.






Areá agrícola, grande surpresa.






Cactos ao pontapé.






Praia da Grota






Dado o terreno bem acidentado,arribas que mais parecem paredes, as linhas de água são forçadas a desaguar em cascata, aqui fica um exemplo.






Pequeno video, estava um calor brutal, não corria vento.

Para visualizar em melhor definição, basta carregar em HD

[ame="http://vimeo.com/96284165"]Praia da Grota on Vimeo[/ame]






Pequena enseada, exactamente a seguir (a sul) da Praia da Grota.






Lá em baixo, que água brutal.


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Mai 2014 às 01:01)

No inicio de Abril, andei a fazer uns trilhos ( track GPS ) pela serra de Sintra e depois resolvi "bater" terreno em alguns acessos a essas praias e uma delas foi essa e quero ver se muito em breve faço as que estão viradas a norte até á Roca para tirar uns bonecos, na altura não desci á praia, apenas fiz o caminho no jipe e voltei para tráz, mas já estou a ver que merece uma maior atenção e levar a minha DSL para um registo de melhor qualidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2014 às 09:55)

Vitor TT disse:


> No inicio de Abril, andei a fazer uns trilhos ( track GPS ) pela serra de Sintra e depois resolvi "bater" terreno em alguns acessos a essas praias e uma delas foi essa e quero ver se muito em breve faço as que estão viradas a norte até á Roca para tirar uns bonecos, na altura não desci á praia, apenas fiz o caminho no jipe e voltei para tráz, mas já estou a ver que merece uma maior atenção e levar a minha DSL para um registo de melhor qualidade.



A descida à praia (da Grota) faz-se bem, basta ter algum cuidado, segundo sei, muita gente chama aquela zona de "cinzentos".
A outra pequena praia a sul, já é mais puxado, pois temos que usar corda, mas lá está basta ter algum cuidado, é na boa.
Infelizmente não deu para ir ao banho, mas para a próxima não falha. 
Este verão não deve chegar a este ponto, ou seja, areia a potes.

Ortofoto da zona, aqueles dois símbolos é onde se desce para chegar as praias.


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Mai 2014 às 02:11)

Pois essas descidas um pouco pró radicais  já não são propriamente para quem as articulações já tiveram melhores dias hehe e ando sózinho, mas hoje ( ou melhor ontem Dom. ) resolvi fazer novamente parte da volta pela serra para descobrir novos trilhos e visitar a Peninha, ( tempo limpo, vento muito fraco e temperatura fresca ), e explorar os acessos ás falésias entre Figueira do Guincho e Azóia, parte de jipe e outra a pé embora pouco pois o tempo já não éra muito, vistas sem palavras, tirei varias fotos que poderei colocar se, se enquadrar aqui, mas é uma zona a explorar melhor, 
o vento manteve-se calmo, a temperatura como esperava começou a descer deveria rondar uns 15- 16º pelas 20h aprox. e claro a nebulosidade a entrar, invadindo a Serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2014 às 16:11)

Vitor TT disse:


> Pois essas descidas um pouco pró radicais  já não são propriamente para quem as articulações já tiveram melhores dias hehe e ando sózinho, mas hoje ( ou melhor ontem Dom. ) resolvi fazer novamente parte da volta pela serra para descobrir novos trilhos e visitar a Peninha, ( tempo limpo, vento muito fraco e temperatura fresca ), e explorar os acessos ás falésias entre Figueira do Guincho e Azóia, parte de jipe e outra a pé embora pouco pois o tempo já não éra muito, vistas sem palavras, tirei varias fotos que poderei colocar se, se enquadrar aqui, mas é uma zona a explorar melhor,
> o vento manteve-se calmo, a temperatura como esperava começou a descer deveria rondar uns 15- 16º pelas 20h aprox. e claro a nebulosidade a entrar, invadindo a Serra.



Depois publica as fotos, sim ontem ao final da tarde arrefeceu bem, nortada moderada, a serra ficou logo com o capacete/nevoeiro.


----------



## NunoC (22 Mai 2014 às 12:20)

Imagens muito bonitos! Aposto que foi um passeio bom de se fazer. 

Tenho que pagar na minha família e fazer este passeio


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Mai 2014 às 00:22)

Então aqui vai algumas imagens da volta de Domingo passado ( só agora as publico devido a um problema de alojamento das fotos ) de tarde pela Serra, passando pela Penhinha, que por incrivel que pareça, nunca lá tinha ido, pois vale bem a pena, pois permite uma vista fabulosa em dias limpos, depois a ideia foi explorar os trilhos off-road que permitem quase chegar ás falésias, dado que o tempo não era muito acabei por não ir a pé até ás falésias, vai ficar numa proxima.


















não, não desta não é a bicla que me transporta 










estas já entre o cabo da Roca e a Adraga


----------

